

Twitter now with GIFS - dansky
https://twitter.com/Support/status/479307198901026816/photo/1
Trying it out: you can record GIFs with in your browser at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;myface.in and post to twitter from there.
======
gdulli
When I go to that page I see a Flash blocker icon and no animation, so no...
it seems GIFs are not actually supported. And I'm going to be seeing a lot of
broken tweets from now on.

I don't even know what it meant for GIFs to have been "unsupported" in the
first place in the context of a browser that supports them natively, but I
assume it has something to do with the above.

~~~
dansky
Yes, they are using a Flash player for the GIFs to prevent autoloading GIFs.
Good idea as GIFs tend to be large. On [http://myface.in](http://myface.in) we
are starting the GIF-download on a hover, just like many other sites.

------
dansky
Also: record GIFs quickly in the browser at
[http://myface.in](http://myface.in) \- to share on Twitter and elsewhere.

